

Notes on Distributed Systems for Young Bloods (2013) - lx
http://www.somethingsimilar.com/2013/01/14/notes-on-distributed-systems-for-young-bloods/?ref=hn2k15

======
lx
The previous submission (906 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5055371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5055371)

~~~
dang
A repost after that long would be just fine, but in this case there's a more
recent one, which makes this a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9227254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9227254).

~~~
lx
Sorry, I had not seen it...

~~~
dang
No worries, we often miss them too.

